# LOWRANCE x-135 Bedienungsanleitung



## thosy2002 (22. Februar 2005)

*Hallo,*

*habe mir ein Lowrance x 135 zugelegt. Leider ist nur eine Englische Bedienungsanleitung dabei.*

*Kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen wo oder wie ich an eine Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung komme.*

*viele Grüße Thomas*


----------



## Jirko (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE x-135 Bedienungsanleitung*

hallo thosy #h

hast du dein x-135er in den staaten gekauft? bei einem deutschen händler ist das deutsche handbuch normalerweise im lieferprogramm mit inklusive, daher die frage. wenn sich keiner auf dein anliegen melden sollte, nutze mal die suchfunktion unseres boardes und gebe x-135 ein. du wirst dann einige themen zum x-135er gelistet bekommen... unter anderem auch von boardies, welche ein x-135er besitzen... und die jungs schreibe doch einfach mal via PN an, ob sie dir ne copy ihres handbuches mit ner brieftaube zusenden können... angler helfen anglern... #h


----------



## Olga (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE x-135 Bedienungsanleitung*

Hi thosy ich habe noch eine Anleitung von einem 98 DF lag bei meinen 136 DF
bei ,von der Bedienungsanleitung kein Unterschied kannste gerne haben.


----------



## ThorstenECN (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE x-135 Bedienungsanleitung*

Ich habe so eine Anleitung aber leider keinen Kopierer  :c  |kopfkrat  :c  . Aber in der deutschen Anleitung steht eh nicht viel drin allerhöchstens ein fünftel von dem was in der Englischen steht.


----------



## wobbler (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE x-135 Bedienungsanleitung*

hoi

einfach bei stollenwerk nachfragen - der hat eine

2. das echolot ist selbsterklärend... in 1 stunde hat man die meissten menuepunkte durchgearbeitet.


----------



## Acki (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE x-135 Bedienungsanleitung*

@Thosy 2002 schau hier mal nach: http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=en&u=http://www.lowrance.com/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dlowrance%26hl%3Dde%26lr%3D%26sa%3DGda findest du was Greetz Acki


----------



## Tooommy (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: LOWRANCE x-135 Bedienungsanleitung*

Becker electronic die können helfen


----------

